# Electronic problems



## ikala476 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have an 87 sentra. Yesterday I was waiting for the traffic light to change and the car shut down. I verify and there is no spark. What could be wrong?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The key was in the kitchen...

How about a little bit more detail and troubleshooting information.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if you want to go with the most common causes that cause a no spark incident on an 87 Sentra, I would suspect a broken timing belt or bad distributor. That said, there are a lot of things that can cause a no spark problem, including a bad cap or rotor, bad ignition coil, bad ECM, broken wire...to name a few. The factory service manual gives the diagnostic steps to isolate the cause of a no spark problem, but I would just pull the distributor cap and make sure the rotor turns while cranking the engine just to save some headache. If it doesn't move, it's likely you have a broken timing belt.


----------



## ikala476 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the help, it was the ignition coil


----------



## ruthkevin89 (Mar 1, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> Well, if you want to go with the most common causes that cause a no spark incident on an 87 Sentra, I would suspect a broken timing belt or bad distributor. That said, there are a lot of things that can cause a no spark problem, including a bad cap or rotor, bad ignition coil, bad ECM, broken wire...to name a few. The factory service manual gives the diagnostic steps to isolate the cause of a no spark problem, but I would just pull the distributor cap and make sure the rotor turns while cranking the engine just to save some headache. If it doesn't move, it's likely you have a broken timing belt.


Thank you, I was also a similar problem, after checking the ignition system, it seems the problem has been resolved.


----------

